# General > Recommendations >  Maggie Anne's Restaurant

## babybunt

Highly recommended for lunch or dinner, good fresh food at reasonable prices, worth a visit.

----------


## Ash

you beat me to it, was in yesterday had lunch, the kids menu is great aswell as everything else  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mums angels

is that the chip shop ? i take it sit in is better then? the takeaway which i have tried on two occasions and both were extrememly greasy and batter was burnt .

----------


## Ash

Its been taken over and the food is soo much better and well priced

----------


## mums angels

oh right ok when were they taken over?  last i tried it was around new years i think, time before that was when it first opened

----------


## Ash

the woman who has it now has just taken over i think, the chip shop but aint open its just the restaurant

----------


## 2051donna

Its lovely, iv taken kids there twice now, and wouldnt go anywhere else! Great prices for fantastic food.. Highly reccommended..

----------


## Spring Flower

sounds good it re-opened and doing food for kids - always wanting to try somewhere new - when is it open?  is it open at tea time or just during the day?

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> sounds good it re-opened and doing food for kids - always wanting to try somewhere new - when is it open? is it open at tea time or just during the day?


And where is it ?
Please.

----------


## Ash

princess street thurso
think its 10-2 then 4 til late

ive been twice now and its worth the money, friendly relaxed eviroment, i love the chicken mayo

----------


## Kismet

Must give it a try  :Grin:  Always looking for reasonableprices especially as one of wee ones disna always eat much  :Smile:

----------


## Fearn

Who has taken over this place then? always looking for good food at reasonable price.

----------


## ABC

Have to say we went for dinner and could not faulty the food or staff. All the meals were lovely.

The only minor things I would suggest was that they get a fridge to keep the juice, beer etc in and get some kids cutlery. Which isn't much to moan about considering there were 7 of us there eating.

Everything was cooked to perfection

----------


## loganbiffy

Good that it has been taken over as i would certainly not have called it a restaurant before!

It wasn't the best chippy but good to see some positive reviews about it now.
What kind of food do they do now?

----------


## Ash

when ive been in ive had the chicken mayo baguette or sandwich my other half had mozarella and chicken panini and it was lovely, you can add chips to your meal for an xtra pound, they have  a good menu.... nachos, big breakfasts, macaroni cheese ect

----------


## loganbiffy

> when ive been in ive had the chicken mayo baguette or sandwich my other half had mozarella and chicken panini and it was lovely, you can add chips to your meal for an xtra pound, they have  a good menu.... nachos, big breakfasts, macaroni cheese ect


Cool, any vegetarian food on offer?

----------


## Ash

i aint sure, but the menu said they will pretty much prepare anything they can that aint on menu

----------


## Spring Flower

must give it a shot sounds really good and child friendly - but was disappointed to see it is shut on a Sunday

----------


## Idlewild

I've been a couple of times with the kids and couldn't fault them.

Very well priced and the staff are really friendly.

----------


## chamb

I would just like to thank the customers who supported me in the 2 months I was Cooking in Maggie Anne's.

But after coming to an Abrupt End on Saturday 21st June, I will no longer be there.

Thanks Eileen Mullins (Chambers)

----------


## Ash

a friend of mine went in on tuesday and the place wasnt great, they had no menus, the woman serving took the one of window(bluetack still attached) also they were overcharged and it took them ages to get the correct change

----------


## Daisy

Can definately tell Eileen is no longer there. We have been for lunch with the kids and dinner as a family and it was really good. Went in last week for lunch and it was a shambles. Hope they are just finding their feet because it should be a really nice place.

----------

